# stripping paint from microtrains hoppers.



## miss_emma_jade (Jul 15, 2012)

microtrains make this little three bay hopper that looks a little bit like what I need, so i guess i should order some. they dont have and unpainted ones in stock though, do these strip back ok? 

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Micro-trains-N-12500000-3-Bay-Ortner-Hopper-p/mtl-12500000.htm

anybody know? i want to paint them green and letter them in NERR numbers.

EMMA


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

miss_emma_jade said:


> microtrains make this little three bay hopper that looks a little bit like what I need, so i guess i should order some. they dont have and unpainted ones in stock though, do these strip back ok?
> 
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Micro-trains-N-12500000-3-Bay-Ortner-Hopper-p/mtl-12500000.htm
> 
> ...


Stripping paint is stripping paint I don't see why it would be any harder with certain brands. Paint is paint.

Your link was not working for me?
Is this the car?
Micro #125-00-100









If you keep searching their list there is this in green. 
Same thing different road name?
Micro #125-00-110








Maybe somehow you could re-decal over the Western Paving with NERR?
Or leave the Western and add NERR? Would have been better if it said Eastern Paving.
Did you try contacting them? You need a bunch 15? 
I forgot the number you said you needed, you know there are dealers down under right?
Maybe someone has 15 or 20 or 25 undecorated cars, I would snatch them all up at the undecorated price.
They do have a couple of undecorated 3 bay hoppers but there is no pictures, they need further researching. But the price is about half of a decorated car.

A list of dealers down-under.,

KTC MODEL CARS & TRUCKS 3/28 RALPH BLACK DRIVE NTH WOLLONGONG NSW 2500 61-2-4228-1465 [email protected] 
WOODPECKER MODEL RAILWAYS 8 JOYCE ST PENDLE HILL NSW 2145 61-2-9636-3855 [email protected] 
MODEL RAILWAYS AUSTRALIA 20 PALOMAR PARADE YAGOONA NSW 2199 61-8-8398-3173 
AUSTRALIAN MODEL RAILWAY IMORTS PO BOX 245 ARUNDEL QLD 4214 61-7-5528-9529 [email protected] 
J & J HOBBIES PO BOX 155 BEAUDESERT� QLD 4285 61-7-3277-4429 [email protected] 
AUSTRAL MODELCRAFT LPO BOX 84 MANSFIELD QLD 4122 61-7-3849-2655 [email protected] 
GOLD COAST MODEL TRAINS SHOP 2-29 COOLIBAH STREET SOUTHPORT QLD 4215 61-7-55-916053 [email protected] 
SAR N SCALE PO BOX 97 KADINA SA 5554 61-8-88253 666 [email protected] www.sar-nscale.com.au BRUNEL HOBBIES PO BOX 2813 CHEL TENHAM VIC 3192 61-3-8555-0304 [email protected] www.brunelhobbies.com.au BRANCHLINE 490 DORSET RD CROYDON VIC 3136 61-3-9723-1211 [email protected] www.branchline.com.au RAIL N THUSIAST 1113 RIVERSDALE RD SURREY HILLS VIC 3127 61 3 9888 9500 [email protected] 
PERTH HOBBY CENTRE 396 MURRAY ST PERTH WA 6000 61-8-93223376 [email protected]o.com.au www.perthhobbycentre.com.au GAUGE HOBBIES PO BOX 210�� WEST PERTH WA 6872 61-9321255� [email protected] www.gaugehobbies.com.au�


----------



## miss_emma_jade (Jul 15, 2012)

helpful as always. Ive been to a model railway exhibition today, and decided on N scale, and bought a locomotive . (a santa Fe dash 8 ) to maybe reletter. HO is wayyy to big for my space.. 

I was thinking id just airbrush these green and and letter them in gold. next thing i guess is some baseboards and track.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

miss_emma_jade said:


> helpful as always. Ive been to a model railway exhibition today, and decided on N scale, and bought a locomotive . (a santa Fe dash 8 ) to maybe reletter. HO is wayyy to big for my space..
> 
> I was thinking id just airbrush these green and and letter them in gold. next thing i guess is some baseboards and track.



Those are N scale above?

A larger picture for you, just add the NERR to the car and leave the western paving? Or somehow take off the Western Paving and add the NERR? Leave all the other numbers on?







I would still try to contact a dealer and see if you can get a bunch of un-decorated cars, about half the price of a decorated car.:thumbsup:


----------



## miss_emma_jade (Jul 15, 2012)

gravel train by miss_emma_jade, on Flickr

this is really what id like to end up with.


----------



## miss_emma_jade (Jul 15, 2012)

big ed said:


> Those are N scale above?
> I would still try to contact a dealer and see if you can get a bunch of un-decorated cars, about half the price of a decorated car.:thumbsup:


yes they are N scale. and ill be onto it on monday..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

miss_emma_jade said:


> yes they are N scale. and ill be onto it on monday..



You want the engine red?

They do have a green one too you know?
I think a green engine would go with the cars better.

But that is just what I think, it is your RR.


----------



## miss_emma_jade (Jul 15, 2012)

LOL. the NERR yeard has engines patched up form all sorts of rrs. i got the warbonnet one today, a few decals and a touch up and its spot on! 

they have a green colour scheme in mind for them eventually im sure. but it hasnt happened yet!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

miss_emma_jade said:


> LOL. the NERR yeard has engines patched up form all sorts of rrs. i got the warbonnet one today, a few decals and a touch up and its spot on!
> 
> they have a green colour scheme in mind for them eventually im sure. but it hasnt happened yet!


Sure they do, the link I added in your other thread has a picture.

http://www.nerr.com/Gallery.html#5

Go to the link and click gallery. As I said in the other thread they have pictures of the sanding operation also.

Not the same engine but it is green.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You N scale hopper is not painted. I believe the colors refer to the plastic. It is undecorated.


----------



## miss_emma_jade (Jul 15, 2012)

big ed said:


> Sure they do, the link I added in your other thread has a picture.
> 
> http://www.nerr.com/Gallery.html#5
> 
> ...


the green is a little boring?

and ive been to that sand conveyer.. my pic is taken while they were shunting on that siding. these run in 25 car trains. I dont see that ill have room for that. (makes for a train about 2,5mt long) but probably 8 or 10?

my layout baseboards may only be that long..


----------

